# Apple cider vinegar...



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Whats the purpose of putting apple cider vinegar in the chickens water? I read it on one of these threads that someone does?? (Can't find it?) Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mostly to keep out green slime build up in the water. Also has benefit to the chickens that drink it.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Cider Vinegar for chickens is acidic and it is this acidity that means ACV is a mild anticeptic and will kill a number of germs. In addition to this, it is claimed to act like a mild antibiotic. Antibiotics kill infectious bacteria that can cause disease in chickens. it has also been proven to help with stress.


----------



## morgan_48612 (Jul 5, 2012)

How much do you add to their water?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

about 5ml or a tea spoon


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I've also read its a natural dewormer and that the organic kind, not like you get at the grocery store, is the beneficial kind.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

BUT, and a huge but here, , don't use it in a galvanized metal waterer. Just in the plastic ones. It will pit the metal of a galvanized one.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

Rob, is that a teaspoon per gallon?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Just a few tips ...

Make sure you are getting "true" ACV ... 

Also (and this is just me) I add it to the water once per month for a week for the health benefits or in times of stress. (adding new chickens, critter attack etc.)


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i put it in about half gallon every 6 weeks.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Is it bad to put a little bit, tablespoon or so, everyday? I have a hard time finding the no pasteurized kind.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

To much of a good thing can be bad...IMO

Check health food stores or local stores for true ACV ... It is not hard once you learn to check the label...


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

You want the ACV that states on the label "With The Mothers." The health food section in Kroger carries ACV "With The Mothers." It is not pasteurized, it is raw. I put a few capfuls in a gallon every time I changed the water. It also helps a gal absorb calcium, if you have soft shelled eggs.

And will kill the smell of a skunk off a dog better than tomato juice!​


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha, I know pinapple juice works well for skunks. It makes sense vinegar would too. It's so obvious once you think about it. Cool Fuzz.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Is the apple cider vinegar that you buy in the supermarket for cooking purposes OK? Or does it need to come from a health store?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Health store. Needs to be non pasteurized. I've read the supermarket stuff has had all the real benefits to it removed due to the pasteurization.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, I thought the only thing that got pasteurised was milk!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

OJ too I'm afraid. :-/


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been adding a little to my ladies' water lately & it really seems to cut the slimy stuff in their water bin thingy!  I'm glad I ran across this thread!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Our health food store sells it, but it doesn't come cheep (sorry, cheap). But then I discovered our feed store (where I will be buying pellets, straw, etc) sell it in 5 litre containers for a lot less per litre than the health store. And since I'm an accountant, that saving makes me very happy.


----------

